# CarNet Sending Destinations and Other Issues???



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

New VW owner ('19 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line 4motion). I've tried a few times to send destinations via the Carnet app to my vehicle but they do not show up in the stored memory destinations. In fact, I think the app has issues because it constantly tells me that the vehicle is unlocked when it is locked.

I was told when I called to activate the services that the "i" button up top doesn't work right on some '19 Tiguans. Does anyone else have this issue? Am I going to the right place to retrieve my destinations?

Thanks,


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

I’ve tried to send destinations as well. Never has worked. Don’t think I’m going to subscribe after the trial is over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Works fine for me. It triggers a popup then is added to the 'online destinations' drop down in the upper right, not in the regular destinations. Only time I see a stale status like that is when it's in the garage and isn't getting a signal. 
It does operate on a cellular network, so maybe signal is bad where you are?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If I’m reading this right the destinations you’ve sent you’re looking for in saved. They’ll be in online destinations. If you go to NAV, you’ll be greeted with a pop-up saying you have (x) online destinations. I can’t recall the two options so I’ll get a screenshot this afternoon. 2019 SEL-P R Line and never had an issue sending a destination. 

Well sh!t, I just noticed the post above, no need for screenshots. 

Sent while on the run


----------



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

that's interesting, because I don't even see an option for online destinations. Was yours day from day 1?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes it’s been like that for me since day 1. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

if I can ask, does the "i" button on top work? I am wondering if it has anything to do with that. I am able to lock the vehicle remotely, but I was told the i button isn't working and VW is aware of it.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

Same issue here! I haven't been able to send a destination from phone to car. It also constantly says the car is unlocked when it's in fact locked. Also wish you could close windows and auto start the car with app.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

glimark said:


> Same issue here! I haven't been able to send a destination from phone to car. It also constantly says the car is unlocked when it's in fact locked. Also wish you could close windows and auto start the car with app.


Don’t think you’ll see those features stateside. You know can’t trust people to be responsible, they might start their car in the garage with the doors closed and windows up and spend too much time fingering banging their phones before leaving. Then before it’s too late die from carbon monoxide poisoning. At least they’ll have one last Facebook update of weird I’m getting sleepy. You may also forget your dog or kid is in the car and close your windows on a hot summer day. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Don’t think you’ll see those features stateside. You know can’t trust people to be responsible, they might start their car in the garage with the doors closed and windows up and spend too much time fingering banging their phones before leaving. Then before it’s too late die from carbon monoxide poisoning. At least they’ll have one last Facebook update of weird I’m getting sleepy. You may also forget your dog or kid is in the car and close your windows on a hot summer day.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

glimark said:


> ....Also wish you could close windows and auto start the car with app.


Can you think of anything more dangerous and stupid?


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

I have this same problem with my Tiguan, but not with my Arteon. In my Arteon it works flawlessly and I have the option for "Online Destinations" in the Destinations menu. On the Tiguan, Online Destinations doesn't even appear in the menu, nor does anything appear when I send a destination to the car. Anyone have any luck diagnosing what the problem is?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> I have this same problem with my Tiguan, but not with my Arteon. In my Arteon it works flawlessly and I have the option for "Online Destinations" in the Destinations menu. On the Tiguan, Online Destinations doesn't even appear in the menu, nor does anything appear when I send a destination to the car. Anyone have any luck diagnosing what the problem is?


Funny I was just dealing with this issue with sending destinations on my new Arteon. I ended up calling carnet support which was a part of customer care. *They ended up having to recode my car within the carnet app because apparently it was saying on the back end that there was no nav unit installed when there was. *This was causing the destinations to not send. A lot of this is back coding setup by the IT team and apparently sometimes they get it wrong (per the rep I spoke with). It took two weeks but now I can send the destinations. 

And we use it a ton because the passenger can send the destinations from the app while we're driving and then it pops up on the main head unit.


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

I'd give them a call, I only ever had one issue and it ended up being my own mistake. So far after 3 VW's with Carnet, I travel a TON so I actually pay for it, and it is so useful for me, I have never had an issue. I am a little disappointed you can't start the car with the app, even though the vehicle is equipped with remote start. I agree we probably we won't see it on our models, but maybe in the future? It's so frustrating to see my car in the parking lot but it is JUST out of remote range. :facepalm:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

jfedele22 said:


> I'd give them a call, I only ever had one issue and it ended up being my own mistake. So far after 3 VW's with Carnet, I travel a TON so I actually pay for it, and it is so useful for me, I have never had an issue. I am a little disappointed you can't start the car with the app, even though the vehicle is equipped with remote start. I agree we probably we won't see it on our models, but maybe in the future? It's so frustrating to see my car in the parking lot but it is JUST out of remote range. :facepalm:


Also frustrating that the likes of Hyundai/Kia have apps that do include remote start...for free for the first 3 years.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

socialD said:


> Also frustrating that the likes of Hyundai/Kia have apps that do include remote start...for free for the first 3 years.


But they are still stuck with a Hyundai/Kia.....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

socialD said:


> Also frustrating that the likes of Hyundai/Kia have apps that do include remote start...for free for the first 3 years.


I gave them this exact feedback when I was dealing with CarNet Customer Care. He said that the 2020 changes would likely bring updates to the app, but that he was not sure yet whether or not it was only going to be for the new models, or for all models including the 2018s and 2019s.

I brought up Hyundai's Blue Link and GM's Onstar. I remember years ago my Buick Cascada had remote start via the Onstar app. Why years later this is not just a thing for VW when the functionality appears to be there from a telematics standpoint, is beyond me.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Funny I was just dealing with this issue with sending destinations on my new Arteon. I ended up calling carnet support which was a part of customer care. *They ended up having to recode my car within the carnet app because apparently it was saying on the back end that there was no nav unit installed when there was. *This was causing the destinations to not send. A lot of this is back coding setup by the IT team and apparently sometimes they get it wrong (per the rep I spoke with). It took two weeks but now I can send the destinations.
> 
> And we use it a ton because the passenger can send the destinations from the app while we're driving and then it pops up on the main head unit.


Well I called VW Car Net and they had to get VW Customer Care on the line too. It seems that the reason I can't send destinations to my Tiguan is related to the i-button issue and until that is fixed, sending destinations to the car won't work either. I did confirm that the vehicle shows as having a nav system and so on. VW car care said their is no ETA for a fix for the inop i-button. Was also told this issue is limited to the 2019 Tiguan and doesn't affect the wrench button or the SOS button.

I will be taking it to the dealer so they can log the problem.

Edit: Took it to the dealer to schedule an appointment and when I told them I read this was an issue they gave me a blank look. They said it will take one or two days (WTF?) for them to check software, yada yada, and they don't have any loaners until Sep 23. I'll report back what they came up with after that.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....remote start via the Onstar app......


I have even less respect for a customer that would use remote start via phone than one that would do it with a remote. Very very stupid thing to do.


----------



## dbrioso (Sep 10, 2019)

*Same problem*



Coly8s said:


> Well I called VW Car Net and they had to get VW Customer Care on the line too. It seems that the reason I can't send destinations to my Tiguan is related to the i-button issue and until that is fixed, sending destinations to the car won't work either. I did confirm that the vehicle shows as having a nav system and so on. VW car care said their is no ETA for a fix for the inop i-button. Was also told this issue is limited to the 2019 Tiguan and doesn't affect the wrench button or the SOS button.
> 
> I will be taking it to the dealer so they can log the problem.
> 
> Edit: Took it to the dealer to schedule an appointment and when I told them I read this was an issue they gave me a blank look. They said it will take one or two days (WTF?) for them to check software, yada yada, and they don't have any loaners until Sep 23. I'll report back what they came up with after that.


I have the same issue. Spoke with CarNet today. Same answer you got; it's a known issue, no known fix date. I can live with this but if VW was on its game it would offer a full six month free subscription to CarNet when this is resolved. Not being able to send destinations to the NAV makes an already inferior product (in car nav vs. carplay) that much worse. Also makes the functionality of the carnet app that much worse. 

Not a deal breaker but they're trying to sell subscriptions to CarNet and it has zero value to me without these functions. 

I asked them to update me when the issue is fixed. Not really expecting to hear from them but we shall see!


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

dbrioso said:


> I have the same issue. Spoke with CarNet today. Same answer you got; it's a known issue, no known fix date. I can live with this but if VW was on its game it would offer a full six month free subscription to CarNet when this is resolved. Not being able to send destinations to the NAV makes an already inferior product (in car nav vs. carplay) that much worse. Also makes the functionality of the carnet app that much worse.
> 
> Not a deal breaker but they're trying to sell subscriptions to CarNet and it has zero value to me without these functions.
> 
> I asked them to update me when the issue is fixed. Not really expecting to hear from them but we shall see!


Finally got mine into the dealer today and VW technical support told the dealer to take no action and that they are working on a fix. In other words, the check is in the mail. Seriously, WTF?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Coly8s said:


> Finally got mine into the dealer today and VW technical support told the dealer to take no action and that they are working on a fix. In other words, the check is in the mail. Seriously, WTF?


How have you survived without this in the last couple of decades? Is it really that important to you?


----------



## dbrioso (Sep 10, 2019)

Coly8s said:


> Finally got mine into the dealer today and VW technical support told the dealer to take no action and that they are working on a fix. In other words, the check is in the mail. Seriously, WTF?


sucks but for some reason i'm not surprised. I think i saw somewhere that carnet will be free going forward except for a few premium features. I might be wrong about that. In any event, I'd never consider buying a subscription without full functionality. I seriously don't understand how they can't fix this issue.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dbrioso said:


> .....seriously don't understand how they can't fix this issue.


So, why not give them an e-mail if you know what needs to be done?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> Finally got mine into the dealer today and VW technical support told the dealer to take no action and that they are working on a fix. In other words, the check is in the mail. Seriously, WTF?





dbrioso said:


> sucks but for some reason i'm not surprised. I think i saw somewhere that carnet will be free going forward except for a few premium features. I might be wrong about that. In any event, I'd never consider buying a subscription without full functionality. I seriously don't understand how they can't fix this issue.


 I think they're about to launch the new 4G carnet system that debuts on the 2020 models which includes mobile remote start. In so many words, the guy at carnet support told me they are focusing heavily on this transition right now, and I imagine the fix will be a part of the rollout when the updated app goes out. 

Not sure, but I don't think the 2018-2019 3G carnet vehicles can support the mobile remote start which sucks hard as that's the one feature I wanted.


----------



## dbrioso (Sep 10, 2019)

Makes sense and yes, disappointing.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

dbrioso said:


> sucks but for some reason i'm not surprised. I think i saw somewhere that carnet will be free going forward except for a few premium features. I might be wrong about that. In any event, I'd never consider buying a subscription without full functionality. I seriously don't understand how they can't fix this issue.


The thing I don't understand is why you can't just replace whatever module it is that feeds the headunit. I mean it works without fail on my Arteon. Just replace the damn widget and all is good, right? They make it seem like this is the Boeing 737 8 Max and they are trying to fix MCAS. This literally isn't rocket science and is just a question of committing resources to fix a problem. The other thing is that we were sold a vehicle that we were told would perform certain functions, but it doesn't. Granted, this doesn't affect safety or emissions, but it is disingenuous. That is something a company recovering from dieselgate cannot afford. It is a cultural problem.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....support the mobile remote start which sucks hard as that's the one feature I wanted.


Why would you ever want to start a cold engine when you were not in the vehicle ready to go? :screwy: Especially if it was no in view.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Coly8s said:


> The thing I don't understand is why you can't just replace whatever module it is that feeds the headunit. I mean it works without fail on my Arteon. Just replace the damn widget and all is good, right? They make it seem like this is the Boeing 737 8 Max and they are trying to fix MCAS. This literally isn't rocket science and is just a question of committing resources to fix a problem. The other thing is that we were sold a vehicle that we were told would perform certain functions, but it doesn't. Granted, this doesn't affect safety or emissions, but it is disingenuous. That is something a company recovering from dieselgate cannot afford. It is a cultural problem.


When did so many VW owners become morons?


----------



## Smokenshot (Nov 22, 2019)

I took delivery on my VW Tiguan R line 2 months ago and my Carnet does not work. On my app on my phone it always shows that my car is unsecured which has become an issue considering. 

What is most concerning is that the Carnet buttons inside the vehicle do not work either. I have returned to the dealer twice and had left my vehicle for them to resolve which they could not do. They have told me that it is a software issue which at this point that there is no fix for it right now. To me this is very disconcerting not to know if they will ever get it fix and here I have a $42K car that one of the important safety features is defective. 

Needless to say I'm disappointed as this should of never happened and VW has known about this issue and is delivering the vehicles anyways. I'm calling them out!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Still no issue with my 18. Don't know if newer ones have a newer/buggier version.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Smokenshot said:


> I took delivery on my VW Tiguan R line 2 months ago and my Carnet does not work. On my app on my phone it always shows that my car is unsecured which has become an issue considering.
> 
> What is most concerning is that the Carnet buttons inside the vehicle do not work either. I have returned to the dealer twice and had left my vehicle for them to resolve which they could not do. They have told me that it is a software issue which at this point that there is no fix for it right now. To me this is very disconcerting not to know if they will ever get it fix and here I have a $42K car that one of the important safety features is defective.
> 
> Needless to say I'm disappointed as this should of never happened and VW has known about this issue and is delivering the vehicles anyways. I'm calling them out!


This seemed to have started when they rolled out the newer version of Carnet (and phone app) as we're having the same issues you described. Actually when we called to start the trial on our replacement vehicle (previous vehicle worked just fine during the trial), the lady on the phone stated that there is an ongoing issue with the system.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Mine is working ok except I annoyingly have to log in pretty much every time I open the app. The stay logged in button doesn’t seem to do anything. 

I guess I’m lucky though.. that’s better than it not working at all. You should either ask for an extension of your trial or your money back if you are already paying for it.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

TofuBoyz said:


> Mine is working ok except I annoyingly have to log in pretty much every time I open the app. The stay logged in button doesn’t seem to do anything.
> 
> I guess I’m lucky though.. that’s better than it not working at all. You should either ask for an extension of your trial or your money back if you are already paying for it.


Are you using iPhone or an Android phone?

I start the app on my Pixel phone and then choose our Tiguan/VIN and it opens up in the web browser and I have to log in again. It also states that the car is unlocked even though it's locked...for haha's I remotely lock it and it continues to say it's unlocked.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> TofuBoyz said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is working ok except I annoyingly have to log in pretty much every time I open the app. The stay logged in button doesn’t seem to do anything.
> ...


Sounds like you still have the old app which they left broken and replaced. There’s a whole new one to download from the store(can’t just update) now that works.

I’d presume part of why they did that was to reset ratings for when the 2020s come out where it is free and supports remote start.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Smokenshot said:


> I took delivery on my VW Tiguan R line 2 months ago and my Carnet does not work. On my app on my phone it always shows that my car is unsecured which has become an issue considering.
> 
> What is most concerning is that the Carnet buttons inside the vehicle do not work either. I have returned to the dealer twice and had left my vehicle for them to resolve which they could not do. They have told me that it is a software issue which at this point that there is no fix for it right now. To me this is very disconcerting not to know if they will ever get it fix and here I have a $42K car that one of the important safety features is defective.
> 
> Needless to say I'm disappointed as this should of never happened and VW has known about this issue and is delivering the vehicles anyways. I'm calling them out!


Same here, I got a 2019 SEL-P on 11-Nov. Noticed that the Android App (Which I also have an issue with) will always show the vehicle as unlocked. I tried pressing the "I" button, and that also didn't work (This was on the 12th). After calling Car-Net support, they scheduled a service appointment for me at the dealership on the 14th. When I got there and explained to the service rep what was going on, he looked very confused. They took the car in and I waited. After about an hour the rep comes out and tells me they checked the module and everything looked good with it. They then called VW, and were told that they had a meeting about this very issue the day before (the 13th) and were told that this is a known issue that is only affecting the 2019 tiguan and no other models or years and that they are working on a fix. All I can do now is wait....


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

socialD said:


> Sounds like you still have the old app which they left broken and replaced. There’s a whole new one to download from the store(can’t just update) now that works.
> 
> I’d presume part of why they did that was to reset ratings for when the 2020s come out where it is free and supports remote start.


I have the same issue with the App on my Pixel 4 XL. It's the only App listed in the App Store by VW.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

Wanted to bump this thread again to see if anyone has heard anything new regarding the issue with some Tiguans (mine included) that have an "i-button" that doesn't work and also the inability to send destinations/directions from the app on the phone to the car. I have a case open with VW customer care and have ever since August. They send me an email every week saying they are diligently, energetically, (insert adverb of your choice) working to solve the problem, but they won't tell me anything more than that. Does anyone actually know WTF the problem even is? My thought is they just installed some bad modules and need to replace them. No idea what this module might be, however. I mean for Christ's sake, SpaceX can launch satellites into orbit and bring the damn rocket back to a soft landing on earth. What is so damn hard about getting a fix for this?


----------



## haddy17 (Mar 14, 2020)

Would like to keep this thread going. None of my Carnet buttons have ever worked since I purchased my Tiguan SEL Premium R Line in July 2019. I'm not able to add the vehicle to the app or perform any functions in the app yet, somehow, I constantly receive notifications about the doors being unlocked. My local dealership went through the trouble of replacing the button module which now gives me some unique personalized gray buttons in my all black interior and didn't fix the problem. VW customer care was calling me on a weekly basis until I requested a buyback and was denied a few weeks ago. I haven't heard anything since. Really poor showing on their part. I think this issue needs more visibility before they take it seriously enough to actually fix it.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I had a ticket open with Carnet for about two weeks and they closed it a few days ago. I supplied them screenshots from my phone when I first opened the ticket. Rep said their IT team was blaming it on Verizon's 3G network but I called them out on it and said everything worked up until last October when they did a big update that broke both Android and iOS platforms. Mid February they did another update on Android and things started to work again within the app except now we get notified that the doors are unlocked.

I never tried the buttons in the car except when we first got this replacement and I was on the phone with VW Carnet activating a two subscription that was paid for and at the time in November last year the buttons didn't work.

So in the end of all of this I asked about the 4 months of the 6 total trial that it didn't work and they apologized but said the car info was still available through the web. I told the guy while I understood that, the main reason we opted for the service was for the notifications that the doors were unlocked, windows were open, etc so then he offered a gift card and stated the the IT team is still working on it and there will be future updates. Hopefully they get it straightened out by the end of April or I'm calling again to open another ticket.

Have you opened a ticket with Carnet? I don't think the issue is with your car but with the Carnet service and or app itself. Are you using iOS or Android?

If you haven't called them, I would and I would encourage all to do so...light a fire under their ass showing things will aren't 100%.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokenshot (Nov 22, 2019)

*Continuing Issues*

I have had my 2019 Tiguan R- Line since September 2019... I get continuous false messages from Carnet and have been told by VW that they can't fix it. I have a Samsung phone running the latest software versions and they are telling me this ridiculous story about Verizon 3G which is totally illogical.

VW customer care has offered me a token $200.00 to go away and I laughed at it for I said either fix my car or replace it. They must think that I am a friggen moron to have the audacity to even make a token financial payment when all I want is to have it fixed.

My next step is to bring the vehicle in to VW for another attempt (4th) and if it cannot be fixed i will file a complaint with the Massachusetts lemon law and we can fight it out. This is my 7th VW vehicle and second current VW in my family and I am very disappointed.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What type of false messages?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokenshot (Nov 22, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What type of false messages?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It always states that my car is unlocked and never verifies that is is locked so if I leave it I cannot trust the app. Other notifications are various...


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

This is the same issue I've been having. Support calls me every 2 weeks to tell me they are still"working on a solution".

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know it sucks, but I doubt this will fall under lemon law since it’s a backend service. Before the change to their app, I’ve experienced no issues (not to say others hadn’t or couldn’t). Now that their app has moved to the new design, it tells me I have 99 miles left to go on a tank. Update comes out and it’s fine for awhile until an update or two comes out again. Odds are you’ll be told it’s an issue with the service/app and not the vehicle itself and a lemon lawyer will more than likely tell you there’s no case for requesting a buyback. Considering this is not a substantial defect that impacts the safety or drivability of the vehicle and it’s an add on service you entered into. I’d check the terms you signed up for before going through the hassle of trying to get a buyback, because I would bet there is probably something in the language covering VW because it’s an add on service that one enters on their own willfully. Plus this doesn’t fall under impairs the cars use, value or safety which is what lemon laws are typically designed for to protect the consumer. 

I’m sure this isn’t what you wanted to hear, but for a service you entered into getting $200 as compensation will probably be considered fair for the troubles. 

If Honda corporate offices can tell my buddy that there’s no problem with his braking system after multiple repairs to go find a hat and sh!t in it, and a lemon lawyer telling him to video the issue multiple times to even have a case to even consider bringing a case forth, I honestly wish you the best on trying to bring this on with VW. 

*Doing a cursory review of Massachusetts lemon law this wouldn’t fall under a significant defect and the cost of the repair isn’t 10% of the vehicle’s cost and hasn’t been in the shop for 15 or more business days due to a significant defect. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I no longer get notifications that says it's unlocked when it's locked with the latest Carnet update from Google Play but when I go into the app it still says it's unsecure. Looks like their getting pretty close to where the app was last October before they broke it.....

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JdelRio (May 23, 2020)

*Update on Car Net app issue*

Hi, I just bought a new 2019 Tigual SEL Premium, same issue here: Car net app shows all the time that doors are unlocked even when not, I-button not working and only one green led light is on, the one next to the SOS button. 

After reading all posts in here (thanks), I called Car Net and they told me that there's a know fix now, first asked me to take the car to the dealership so they can work on it. I did it, they were able to do a reset and after it the I-button worked fine, although still no green led light. I've used the I-button to contact car net and works ok. Also, I can send GPS coordinates from Car Net app to my car and works fine (didn't try before the reset so not sure if it wasn't working). Here's a summary of what works and what doesn't. 

I-button green led light (the one that is at the right of the button in between the "I" and "wrench" buttons: Not working. 
I-button functionality to connect a call with Car Net: Works (After taking the vehicle to the dealership where they did a master reset, I don't have more information about what that reset is or how it was done)
Phone: iPhone, latest iOS installed. (13.5)
Car Net App: 2020.4.3 (4.4 seems to be available but cannot update to it on my side?)
Using the Car Net app: lock and unlock doors working fine. Send a GPS location to the car works fine. Health report ok.
Only problem with the app is the constant message of doors unlocked regardless of the status of the car. 
Only problem with the car is the LED light not turning on (could anyone else please confirm is the standard is to have 2 green lights?)

Carnet / VW Representative mentioned that no solution is available yet (3 days ago) and that they are waiting for it.


----------



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks. I'll ask the dealership during my next service next week. Can you explain what exactly carnet said they are waiting for an update or fix? I was told it was the every functionality you are describing 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JdelRio (May 23, 2020)

carenthusiat said:


> Thanks. I'll ask the dealership during my next service next week. Can you explain what exactly carnet said they are waiting for an update or fix? I was told it was the every functionality you are describing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


They said that VW cannot control how the vehicle communicates with CarNet (this is the VW customer specialist who gave me this explanation) and that at this point they cannot have a date on when the issue of the unlocked doors will be fixed. I understood that there was nothing they could do for me now (disappointed) so I'm gonna open a ticket with Carnet (again) in the following days to continue pushing for an update.


----------



## Bertapie (May 28, 2020)

This has been ongoing for 7 months I finally got fed up with spending hours on the phone with VW, finally was told they will contact me with a buy back. Well that was a joke and the regional case manager rep Chris was so rude! You can’t speak to anyone’s manager because they are the highest up.. long story short they said there is a fix that isn’t released yet that they can do and I’ll get a call at the end of the week with some form of compensation.. this is my second brand new vw and was willing to go back to the atlas but This is leaving a bad taste in my mouth and I think I may look for another car brand to fall in love with


----------



## PDXcapTn (Jan 31, 2020)

*2019 SEL-P with same car net button problem 10 months long & no fix*

I try contacting them about once a month but they don't seem to care. My E-Golf car net works fine but the Tiggy has dead buttons and the status reports were wrong while the trial lasted


----------



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

They fixed my carnet issues. I still get incorrect notifications, but I'm able to send destinations and the buttons work. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

So when you say they fixed yours, who is they? The dealer? I have an open case with VW customer care still and they used to email me weekly (until COVID broke out) to tell me how diligently they are working on a fix. If the dealer did it, I'm wondering if there is an associated TSB I could point them to.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I just took mine in for a service bulletin that fixes the CarNet buttons. After they updated the software, I was able to press the "i" button and talk to a rep. I then tested sending a destination to the car from the CarNet app on my phone with success. I still have the issue with CarNet saying my car is unlocked though.


----------



## JdelRio (May 23, 2020)

*Finally!*

I just got the Service Action 91X9 -- Car-Net Button Array bulletin. Calling them tomorrow. Does anyone know if this fix solved the Car-Net showing that doors are always unlocked?


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

It does not fix the the "doors unlocked" issue. I had this done on Wednesday.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jonn (Jul 4, 2006)

*Carnet*

Has anyone have problems with carnet?cars been in the dealership for 2 weeks no answer on why it’s not working,called vw of America today


----------



## Tiguan R Line (Dec 15, 2019)

Just took mine in today. Received a notice from VW. They did some kind of software update. Had it for 9 months, and finally they figure out the problem.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Tiguan R Line said:


> Just took mine in today. Received a notice from VW. They did some kind of software update. Had it for 9 months, and finally they figure out the problem.


Same here. Had my 2019 Tig since November. Car net has not worked at all from day 1. Took it in last week. Now the buttons in the car work, but I still get the notification that the car is unlocked even if it is locked. I called to see if I could get another 6 month free trial and so far, all I've gotten was a refund for 3 months of the 1 year that I paid for. I called back and asked to have the ticket re-opened.


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Mine wasnt working through the app for a month or so. The app just kept crashing so I'd log in online from my phone instead. The app got updated a couple times and seems to work fine now.


----------



## IamtheBigD (Mar 23, 2020)

*Canet*



jonn said:


> Has anyone have problems with carnet?cars been in the dealership for 2 weeks no answer on why it’s not working,called vw of America today


What is the MY of your car? 

There were issues with Carnet not activating early in the 2020 MY, which has been corrected by Bosch. 

The problem is not with VOA, it's with Bosch, they are the ones facilitating the Carnet hardware and firmware. The versions are significantly different for the 2020 MY, no charge for 5 years, including remote start in the app on your phone. It is not support backwards migration, so it won't work on previous MY. 

Just a tip on the remote start, if you have a 2020 model without it, SE Trim and higher (except Passat) you can add the relay switch (Remote Start Kit) for under $200 and have the remote start on the phone app. No programming or coding needed. All you do is remove the dummy relay and put the RSK in it's place and it will self activate, might take a few hours, but it will come up on the phone app.


----------



## JdelRio (May 23, 2020)

That's a shame, I'll have mine done on Monday... I thought there was light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

So, after getting the update a few weeks back, I still have the "vehicle unsecure" issue. After some back and forth with Car-Net support they said they looked at the logs for my Tiguan and it shows the vehicle is reporting that the "back door is unlocked". They are convinced this is not a software issue and I should bring it in for service. I have an appointment later today. We'll see what they say.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You confirmed it’s not? My front passenger door locking mechanism sh!t the bed recently and needed to be replaced. When you go to lock do you hear the system make two attempts at locking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You confirmed it’s not? My front passenger door locking mechanism sh!t the bed recently and needed to be replaced. When you go to lock do you hear the system make two attempts at locking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’ll say that your car is unlocked for 2 reasons. 1 is if you only unlock and lock one door and if you also don’t have it honk the horn. So double tapping to get it to confirm. You’re welcome. 


Kurt


----------



## kkapudjija (Jan 31, 2016)

Has anyone had the issue shown below? Everytime I try to remote start this error message pops up around the "incorrect captcha". Ive tried reseting my confirmation pin for enclosed areas and password for the app but it still is not cooperating. This began 3-4 weeks ago, was working flawlessly previous to then. 2020 SEL P RLine. Thanks!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll play along, anyone getting this? Started last week. No fault codes when I scan my vehicle, but has yet to sync. Never had an issue until after I got it back after the door lock was fixed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Carnet needs some serious work...it WAS working well up until last October. 



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’ll say that your car is unlocked for 2 reasons. 1 is if you only unlock and lock one door and if you also don’t have it honk the horn. So double tapping to get it to confirm. You’re welcome.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I always get the horn when it locks. I've even verified that all 4 doors and the back hatch are locked and won't open. If I use the app to lock the doors I get the push notification that the doors locked immediately followed by a notification that the doors are unlocked.

The dealership confirmed that everything is working and there are no codes. They want me to bring it back when I can leave it for a longer time where they can call Car-Net and try to figure out what's going on. They didn't have a loaner available today.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> I always get the horn when it locks. I've even verified that all 4 doors and the back hatch are locked and won't open. If I use the app to lock the doors I get the push notification that the doors locked immediately followed by a notification that the doors are unlocked.
> 
> The dealership confirmed that everything is working and there are no codes. They want me to bring it back when I can leave it for a longer time where they can call Car-Net and try to figure out what's going on. They didn't have a loaner available today.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


No loaner? I make them give me a car off the lot. F that


Kurt


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> No loaner? I make them give me a car off the lot. F that
> 
> 
> Kurt


If it were a serious issue I would have pressed the issue, bit this is just a minor inconvenience. I've been dealing with it since I got the car in November, what's a few more days?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

The whole unlock thing is not car related...this is a carnet issue. Our first Tiguan started with the problem back in October and our replacement continued when we received it in November. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TG2020 (Sep 4, 2020)

Installed for a month, my Car-net app (on iPhone) worked for everything except:
1. No DriveView Score on "Trip" page
2. Sending a direction to car doesn't work (no error on app but no direction is received on car NAV


----------



## JdelRio (May 23, 2020)

*Confirmation on Car-Net LED lights*

Hi All, could you please confirm if you have 1 or 2 green LED lights always on in your Car-Net buttons (Information, Roadside assistance and SOS)?
I remember from my e-Golf to always have 2 on green although in my 2019 Tiguan I have only 1 led on. 

As of today, after getting the recall 91X9 for the Car-Net button completed, I have only 1 green LED light on and Car-Net App Version 2020.9.1 for iOS still shows that my doors are unlocked. 

Thanks


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I also only have 1 green light. At first the buttons didn't work but after the update they do. I am also having the issue with Car Net saying my doors are unlocked. I've had it in several times for this and the last time they replaced the Car Net module, but it's still saying "Doors Unlocked". The regional case manager from VWoA is supposed to call me back today.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Our first and current VWoA replacement Tiguan stated the doors were unlocked and continue to do this after an update with Carnet last October/a year ago. I've called VW Carnet on this multiple of times and they gave me a $50 credit/debit card after opening a case with them and sending screenshots etc.

Also...you guys stating that the carnet button replacement/update does nothing on the unlock situation, makes me NOT want to waste my time with the dealer for this.

Actually, you guys get a card in the mail stating if one gets the fix for the Carnet buttons done between 9/20-3/21, that one could be eligible for a $120 prepaid visa card?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiguan R Line (Dec 15, 2019)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> I also only have 1 green light. At first the buttons didn't work but after the update they do. I am also having the issue with Car Net saying my doors are unlocked. I've had it in several times for this and the last time they replaced the Car Net module, but it's still saying "Doors Unlocked". The regional case manager from VWoA is supposed to call me back today.


Curious what they tell you. My Beetle does the same. When I lock it with the app though, it then shows it is locked. Not with the Tiguan though.


----------



## JdelRio (May 23, 2020)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Our first and current VWoA replacement Tiguan stated the doors were unlocked and continue to do this after an update with Carnet last October/a year ago. I've called VW Carnet on this multiple of times and they gave me a $50 credit/debit card after opening a case with them and sending screenshots etc.
> 
> Also...you guys stating that the carnet button replacement/update does nothing on the unlock situation, makes me NOT want to waste my time with the dealer for this.
> 
> ...


I bought the 2019 Tiguan in April, the Car-Net trial ends in a few weeks, called to get an annual subs and gave me a promotional price of $99 for 1 year, also applied for the $120 GC. So for this coming year I'm ok with not having the lock status functionality since I'll be $30 positive in balance, not sure about a year from now. I really hope they find the issue with the App.


----------



## LadyRat (Mar 7, 2021)

New Tiguan owner here. The dealership helped me set up my CarNet account before I left, but now that I'm home, I can't get the app to communicate with the car. I get this notice: "Command Time out: Your vehicle never replied to your vehicle status request, so it may not have executed as expected." 

Anyone have similar issues before or currently? Seems like CarNet is a pretty poor app...


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Car net is junk. At least imo it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse1983 (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone getting random Carnet notifications? Started yesterday. Getting tons of doors unlocked, doors open, etc., and the car is just sitting there.


----------



## gti_is_bae (Mar 26, 2021)

Yep! I noticed that this morning and still ongoing. Wondering if something is going on with carnet...

No way anybody is unlocking/doing things to my car unless they literally climb up an entire floor (my apartment has one of those parking "rack" things)


----------



## Jesse1983 (Mar 9, 2011)

gti_is_bae said:


> Yep! I noticed that this morning and still ongoing. Wondering if something is going on with carnet...
> 
> No way anybody is unlocking/doing things to my car unless they literally climb up an entire floor (my apartment has one of those parking "rack" things)


phew, I'm relieved it's not just me. I'll take an app issue over a hardware issue anyday!


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

Door unlock came on > Locked the doors > trunk open came on > literally ran out of the house yesterday something fishy was going on. Something buggy with the app for sure. Same thing happening today after I updated the app.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm STILL getting "Car Unlocked" notifications even when the car is locked. I have a 2019 SEL-P, and it's been happening since day 1 (Nov. 2019). VW has even replaced the CarNet module in the car itself. Maybe whatever they are doing will resolve the issue I've been having.


----------



## Smokenshot (Nov 22, 2019)

Jesse1983 said:


> anyone getting random Carnet notifications? Started yesterday. Getting tons of doors unlocked, doors open, etc., and the car is just sitting there.


I had the problem since day 1 and VW will not and cannot fix the issue... I cancelled my subscription...


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Has anyone previously been able to send destinations to your vehicle via CarNet but recently can no longer do so?
I bought my Arteon in July 2019, and although CarNet was always a little buggy and a questionable value, ehh, useful enough, and the cost wasn't all that bad, so why not.

Sending destinations to my car via my computer or phone was always a handy feature that worked well.
I tried to do that today for the first time since maybe the summer or fall, but no longer seems possible, either via the updated app or the new website.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Answer is ... that feature is still there in the app, have to use the search bar at the very top, not any of the icons on the top right.


----------



## cjmcdonald86 (May 24, 2021)

Smokenshot said:


> It always states that my car is unlocked and never verifies that is is locked so if I leave it I cannot trust the app. Other notifications are various...


I’m having the exact same issue! Had case open with CARNET - Nothing. Took it to service - Nothing. Still in trial…


----------



## Jesse1983 (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone having issues with Carnet today, aside from the normal ones? I stopped receiving notifications around 9am EST and now when I try and refresh the status it says "Command Timeout - Your vehicle never replied.."


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I've had my SEL Premium RLine Tiguan for just over a month.
In that time using both the Web app and the phone app I was unable to connect with my car.
With the web app I get "Request Unsuccessful"
With the phone app I get "Vehicle Command Failed"

Out of the 30+ days of ownership I'd say there have been at least 1/3 of those where I wasn't able to "talk" to the car AT ALL.

Great Service (sarcasm)....
Oh, and on top of that, my car has been at the dealer for the last 12 days (and counting) for B-pillar rattle.
First time VW owner.....

Bob.


----------

